# Amanda Brunker at Oxegen



## Newbie! (11 Jul 2011)

Did anyone see the video footage of Amanda Brunker 'performing' at Oxegen? I saw it yesterday although it all seems to have disappeared today. Definitely one of the funniest/most pathetic things I've seen this year. Was it actually genuine or all a big joke?


----------



## BONDGIRL (11 Jul 2011)

I doubt it was a joke.. then again the state of her on the stage !! haha.. sounded terrible.!!!


----------



## JP1234 (11 Jul 2011)

don't panic, you can still see it here for now at least

[broken link removed]

they played a clip on Today FM this morning, I am assuming it was some kind of in joke.


----------



## Liamos (11 Jul 2011)

Looks like she got a big crowd!


----------



## Newbie! (11 Jul 2011)

Liamos said:


> Looks like she got a big crowd!



Cormac Battle was there anyway...he has gone waaaay down in my opinion now..


----------



## Firefly (11 Jul 2011)

In a different setting, in different attire, it could be quite good


----------



## Purple (11 Jul 2011)

I hknew the name but I had to Google her to find out who she was... I'm getting old!


----------



## IsleOfMan (11 Jul 2011)

Lorraine Keane next year?


----------



## DerKaiser (11 Jul 2011)

Purple said:


> I hknew the name but I had to Google her to find out who she was... I'm getting old!



Must be getting very old, 1991 was her high point!!!!


----------



## michaelm (13 Jul 2011)

JP1234 said:


> don't panic, you can still see it here for now at least.


It's gone from there.  If the kids don't behave today I'll force them to watch it here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0S9wSZuc5M


----------



## Lex Foutish (15 Jul 2011)

Am I the only person in the world who doesn't know who Amanda Brunker is? I never even heard of her.


----------



## Firefly (15 Jul 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Am I the only person in the world who doesn't know who Amanda Brunker is? I never even heard of her.



Lex, you're obvioulsy not well up on your D-listers


----------



## Lex Foutish (15 Jul 2011)

Firefly said:


> Lex, you're obvioulsy not well up on your D-listers


 My wife said something similar, Firefly!


----------



## michaelm (15 Jul 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Am I the only person in the world who doesn't know who Amanda Brunker is? I never even heard of her.


I never heard of her before last week.  I know nothing about her, except that she is obviously talented .


----------



## Sunny (15 Jul 2011)

michaelm said:


> I never heard of her before last week. I know nothing about her, except that she is obviously talented .


 
I'm the same. Heard on the radio that she was giving out about getting abuse on twitter from her followers. Surely she should just quit twitter then. But then I remember that she must like attention and it doesn't matter if it is good or bad.


----------



## Lex Foutish (15 Jul 2011)

michaelm said:


> I never heard of her before last week. I know nothing about her, except that she is obviously talented .


 


Sunny said:


> I'm the same. Heard on the radio that she was giving out about getting abuse on twitter from her followers. Surely she should just quit twitter then. But then I remember that she must like attention and it doesn't matter if it is good or bad.


 
Maybe we could start our own AAM band and go on tour. There are probably many members here with hidden talents....... I used to be a dinger on the tin whistle and the accordian when I was younger.


----------



## Sunny (15 Jul 2011)

This has to be one of the most pitiful Wikipedia entries I have seen. Does this constitute celebrity nowadays?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amanda_Brunker


----------



## Sunny (15 Jul 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Maybe we could start our own AAM band and go on tour. There are probably many members here with hidden talents....... I used to be a dinger on the tin whistle and the accordian when I was younger.


 
I can juggle...


----------



## RMCF (15 Jul 2011)

Sunny said:


> This has to be one of the most pitiful Wikipedia entries I have seen. Does this constitute celebrity nowadays?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amanda_Brunker




Jez, even mine would be more interesting than that, and I've done little in life!


----------



## Purple (15 Jul 2011)

DerKaiser said:


> Must be getting very old, 1991 was her high point!!!!



That's great; it turns out I'm too young!


----------



## Betsy Og (15 Jul 2011)

On the one hand she hasnt done much to deserve abuse so go easy on her, on the other hand she put herself in the spotlight so could expect some comment and should be able to laugh it off - if you cant take the heat stay out of the kitchen. 

Anyway, in those circles, there's practically no such thing as bad publicity. 

Storm in a D cup.


----------



## Shawady (15 Jul 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Am I the only person in the world who doesn't know who Amanda Brunker is? I never even heard of her.


 
Relax Lex, you can catch up with her in a upcoming RTE show. An interest in sport is not essential.

http://www.rte.ie/ten/2011/0715/celebritybainisteoir.html


----------



## Oscaresque (17 Jul 2011)

The thing I found funniest was she did the "festival" look.


----------

